# Proud of my new boy scout



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

He is also taking up the clarinet for band in school. 


He is doing REALLY well at his archery. He can shoot it pretty much the width of the yard, its like 150 yards from porch to road, and hit the area on the ground he was aiming for. At 50 ft he can get his arrow almost into the center of a 8 inch target against a bale of hay. 


my baby is growing up... <sniff, sniff> somebody stop him please........

oh yeah and thats a MENS Large shirt. I do have the patches sewn on now. 11 yrs old and Im buying Mens S/M shirts but same size pants as last year. Triangle shape boy. Donations accepted towards his food bill. lol


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Snappy young stud. Conratz, you should be proud, damn proud!


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Nothing like a young man in a scout uniform. Both my boys are in scouts, and I'm a assnt. scout master (Troop 245 Memphis). Next thing you know you'll be at his Eagle court of honor. good luck with the food bill


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

He made Tenderfoot Wednesday night. And right now thru Sunday he is at a major campout in Hessell in the UP. Its an Internation Gathering..


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

One International Camporee we attended was held in Wheatly, Ontario. Great time trading patches with all the other Troops. The Scouts in Canada can be coed. The Troop next to us was about half 12/13 year old girls. Quite the PJ party Fri. night they had. Not much sleep for the rest.:lol: Great time had by all!

Concrats to your son on the Rank of Tenderfoot.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

What a great photo!!!! 

Be prepared!!!! and I mean you......Not him....It can be a life style. I raised a son thru scouts and we have been all over the US because of the scouts. From Philmont (twice) to the Florida Sea Base to Isle Royale, there is so much opportunity. My son is an Eagle with palms. We both are still active but on the admin side. He as a consultant for the district and the OA along with a WMU faternity, and myself as a consultant for the district and a member at large. Son actually was a District Director for a while in Kalamazoo at the professional level. 

I still remember the Tenderfoot age....Was one of the most proudest moments of my scouting years seeing my son achive that. I am sure you are feeling the same.....

Congrats!!!!!

Good looking Scout!!!!

Mark


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Awesome! Both my kids are in it. Asst Scout Master for troop 272 Milford MI reporting.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Great picture Wyldkat. Reminds me of my youth when I was in cub scouts and boy scouts. Was a leader for my son's cub scout and webelos den. Alot of fun being in that with him. Sorry I can't help you with that food bill, you better aim true this deer season!! :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Congrats! My son has also done the big trips. He had a blast through scouts, OA and starting up an adventure crew. He is now in the final stages of Eagle Scout. Those years go by quick! Good times.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Congratulations to him for his achievements and also to you for seeing him into a great youth program. It is kind of ashame and puzzling to me why you see less kids now in scouting and other outdoor programs, when, in my opinion, they need this exposure to the outdoors more than ever.

ASM and quartermaster, troop 43, Batavia IL.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow.. so far in just a year. He was voted in for SPL tonight, Senior Patrol Leader. He only has to finish his 'camp gadget' for his 1st class rank. I just can't believe that a year has gone by so fast. And now into Jr high... someone grab this granny a chair as Im a gonna faint.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have to get another picture of him in his uniform. I do have some pics from summer camp. He went from NOT wanting to go when I told him he was going in Feb, to now wanting to be a counselor there in a couple of years when he is old enough. 


^thats the group from our troop that went, Brandon, Sean, Aaron, Jim and myself. Sean was the ASPL, Brandon the SPL, Aaron the quartermaster and Jim one of the assistant scoutmasters. Lets just say that I LOVED the zip line, but the landings and I had a GREAT difference of opinion and they won.


^ Aaron and Sean goofing around before the group zip.

The camp had a contest to have the troops decorate a 20 oz bottle and fill it with water and launch it on the handmade trebuchet. Our THREE boys had the longest launch at 135 ft. And the bottle stayed in tact.



Where the bottle landed is in the front and waaaaay back at the 'x' is the trebuchet.


^ our 3 boys getting ready to launch theirs.


^ the boys gloating and Matt hanging his head in shame at being out shot by the boys. Matt was one of the adults that built it. It took him and Ryan 2 tries to get another bottle further than the boys.


^ Aaron working on the repelling wall and 'belaying' (?) with April as his back up.


^ Last day picture with his 2 fave counselors Archery Steve and Becca from C.O.P.E.
( I thought it meant 'Climb on Practically Everything' but I was told it mean 'Challenging Outdoor Personal Experience'. I like my version better, lol )


^ Aaron and Brandon at Archery class. Aaron just missed getting his Archery badge by 14 pts. But in his defense, he never really had a 'decent' target to aim at. 


^ Becca claimed Aaron as her 'little minion'. 


^ And Aaron posing with Stephen on the archery range.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Phenomenal that he would be elected SPL in a year. Grab that 1st class rank quick.


----------

